# is your BMQ based on location or is it random?



## alexpb (1 Oct 2005)

So now that there is BMQ in St. Jean and Borden, is it random as to where you are placed or is it based on where you are currently located?

I live in Barrie, which is like a 30 minute drive from Borden. I guess it would make sense for me to be placed there. Although i would much rather be  placed in St. Jean.

I think i read it's based on when you joined. So perhaps i do have a chance to be sent to St. Jean.

Thanks for any input.

- Oh yeah, this is for reg. forces.


----------



## tomas (2 Oct 2005)

I thought borden only does Res BMQ? though I could be wrong.. I saw a bunch of recruits running around while I was on PAT. Just never had the time to talk to any of them.


----------



## shaun_bougie (2 Oct 2005)

Tomas is right,

Only the basic training for reservists is done in Borden.  Everything Reg Force is done in St-Jean.  That won't be changing anytime soon.  They're taking the Language School out of the Mega in January to make room for extra recruits for BMQ.

Shaun


----------



## NavComm (2 Oct 2005)

Unless it's changed since June 2005, there were reg force airforce doing bmq with NavRes at Borden this past summer.

I don't know if it's just airforce and navres in Borden.

One of the recruits at my unit (reservist) told me a few weeks ago that he was going to basic in St. Jean. I always thought St. Jean was reg force Navy and Borden was reservists? He was pretty sure he was going to St. Jean, he's gone now so I can't verify it, sorry.


----------



## kincanucks (2 Oct 2005)

Wakey wakey folks!!!

There are Reg F BMQs being conducted in Borden at this time


----------



## tomas (2 Oct 2005)

Id have killed to go to borden for my BMQ


----------



## NavComm (6 Oct 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Wakey wakey folks!!!
> 
> There are Reg F BMQs being conducted in Borden at this time



And are reservists training at St. Jean or is that still reg force only?


----------



## kincanucks (6 Oct 2005)

NavComm said:
			
		

> And are reservists training at St. Jean or is that still reg force only?


No and Yes.


----------



## dearryan (7 Oct 2005)

So is there any science as to where you are placed? By trade, area where the person applied, etc?

Ryan


----------



## kincanucks (7 Oct 2005)

You are placed on a BMQ by available space not by where you live or what you are going to be.


----------



## dearryan (7 Oct 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> You are placed on a BMQ by available space not by where you live or what you are going to be.



Thank you sir.


----------



## NavComm (7 Oct 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> No and Yes.



That's what I thought. Thank you. When the fellow from my unit returns, I'm pretty sure he'll be returning from Borden even though he thought he was heading to St. Jean!


----------



## ArmyRick (7 Oct 2005)

My source from PRETC (Staff not student) has told me they are running BMQs (Reg F) in Borden. The only reservist who do their BMQ there are navy and Air Force. Borden is not large enough to accomadate all land forces reserve recruits.


----------



## chriscalow (9 Oct 2005)

I can tell you that the Mega is very full, there are recruit platoons being housed in the "blue sector" (that's the officer's side as well as Language school etc), and they have a touch over 100 pers on PAT at the school.  The scuttlebutt on the base is that they are considering phasing out the english courses in Saint Jean and moving them to Borden.  Probably just rumors, but hey.. I'll look into it this week.


----------



## Gouki (9 Oct 2005)

Not rumours. We have 4 platoons or something here right now - their barracks (for one of them) is just down the street from my mod at T-139. We see them, hear them, etc everyday - all day .... and night. They're friggen everywhere.


----------



## AirBoss (10 Oct 2005)

As a result of the CF Expansion Program (5,000 Reg, 3,000 Res) CFLRS in St Jean is not able to absorb he heavy influx of new recruits. Considering the Naval and Air Reserve in Borden train to the same training standrad, you will now find both Reserve and Regular Force on the same course. It doesn't matter, its the same training.


----------

